# Sekonda 3101 Stem and crown replacement



## deaconj999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement stem for a sekonda gents 3101 please? UK preferred.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

https://www.sekonda.co.uk/pages/aftercare


----------

